# Taming/training tips and tricks



## zazusmummy (Mar 16, 2016)

I am slowly and patiently training to train my little budgie Zazu and am looking for tips or tricks to try.

He will come out his cage if I pick him up but he keeps wanting to go back in there. Even if I tempt him to stay out of the cage with millet etc. Is there anything I can try?

Ive trained him to sit on my finger when i say step up but he will only usually do it in his cage or if he is sitting in his ladder outside of the cage. He wont have a bar of it most of the time whe he is out of the cage. Never really had much luck with training little birds to do anything else but step up on my finger. 

Any tips or tricks or new things to train him to do would be appreciated 

Also I try to have him out of the cage everyday. Is it just more practise and working on it each day to help or is there more I can do?


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings.you could try a little small ball for your budgie to roll around with .like Chase the ball or if you can afford a small play area with a perch ,swing ,or etc.those are some fun things you can try.just make sure the ball is not to small where it swallow it or to big.something like a string ball or rubber ball.easy to roll.some birds love those I,'ve seen.they like to move things lol.I hope this helps some.blessings and keep us posted.I'm sure one of our wonderful friends will have some fun ideas.:green pied:


----------



## zazusmummy (Mar 16, 2016)

shanebudgie said:


> Greetings.you could try a little small ball for your budgie to roll around with .like Chase the ball or if you can afford a small play area with a perch ,swing ,or etc.those are some fun things you can try.just make sure the ball is not to small where it swallow it or to big.something like a string ball or rubber ball.easy to roll.some birds love those I,'ve seen.they like to move things lol.I hope this helps some.blessings and keep us posted.I'm sure one of our wonderful friends will have some fun ideas.


Awesome! Will definitely have a look and see if I can find some


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Having a set daily routine where you will spend good quality time with Zazu will certainly help in solidifying the bond you have with him and to progress further in the taming process.
If you'd like to teach your budgie some tricks, you may want to take a look at clicker training: http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html


----------

